# More About the EOS 6D Mark II Shows Up for Certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 26, 2017)

```
Below are some recent products that have appeared at a certification body. Below we have the EOS 6D Mark II and the EOS Rebel SL2, both of which are expected to be announced this July.</p>
<p><strong>EOS 6D Mark II Specifications Below:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Wi-Fi</li>
<li>Bluetooth</li>
<li>Vari-Angle LCD</li>
<li>A slightly taller and deeper body over the current EOS 6D.</li>
<li>Announcement in July, Shipping in August</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Certification Specs</strong> (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.nokiS___a-camera.com/2016/12/20161227.html" target="_blank" rel="noopener noreferrer">DS126631</a> (6D Mark II)</strong>
<ul>
<li>Digital single-lens reflex camera</li>
<li>made in Japan</li>
<li>SKU: 1897C003AA, 1897C010AA, 1897C015AA, 1897C022AA</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
<li>Reverse back and open 180 degrees Back LCD</li>
<li>Size: W 144.0 mm x H 111.8 mm x D 75.5 mm</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.nokiS___a-camera.com/2016/12/20161227.html" target="_blank" rel="noopener noreferrer">DS126671</a> (EOS Rebel SL2) </strong>
<ul>
<li>Digital single-lens reflex camera</li>
<li>Made in Taiwan</li>
<li>SKU: 2250C001AA, 2250C002AA, 2250C011AA, 2253C001AA, 2256C001AA</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## davidj (May 26, 2017)

Is there any chance that the slightly larger 6D II will have a joystick like the 5D and 7D?

I'd like to see the 6D II go slightly upmarket, and keep the original 6D as the cheapest FF camera, and eventually replace it with an 8D.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (May 26, 2017)

in my Kai voice
tilty flip screen and it going be bigger via the wifi and maybe more weather sealing
might be a very ideal backup camera too the 5D4 will see in couple months


----------



## Chaitanya (May 26, 2017)

davidj said:


> Is there any chance that the slightly larger 6D II will have a joystick like the 5D and 7D?
> 
> I'd like to see the 6D II go slightly upmarket, and keep the original 6D as the cheapest FF camera, and eventually replace it with an 8D.


You wont get af point selector joystick or good 4k with better codecs or dual memory card slots or faster card interface as those features will ruin sales of more expensive 5D mk 4.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 26, 2017)

davidj said:


> Is there any chance that the slightly larger 6D II will have a joystick like the 5D and 7D?
> 
> I'd like to see the 6D II go slightly upmarket, and keep the original 6D as the cheapest FF camera, and eventually replace it with an 8D.



no, it would have to be much larger. it's larger to handle the fully articulated screen.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 26, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> davidj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any chance that the slightly larger 6D II will have a joystick like the 5D and 7D?
> ...



not that at all, the AF joystick simply doesn't fit in the back of a 6D.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 26, 2017)

All those clamouring for the tilty flippy screen will be rejoicing if this is true. 

The natural place to push the 6D MKII is at the section in the market Nikon fit the D750 (which must be due replacement soon). 
If Canon come close to the 51point AF that camera has (45 like the 80D would be fine), move the fps up from 4.5, add a second SD slot (not CF) whilst retaining GPS, Wi-Fi, improve on the metering system then at UK price of £ 2K to 2.5K would be the likely starting point for a new release whilst still not stepping on the toes of the more expensive 5D MKIV. 

That would make it a great second camera to the 5D MKIV or an advanced camera for hobby photographers wanting full frame.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 26, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> All those clamouring for the tilty flippy screen will be rejoicing if this is true.
> 
> The natural place to push the 6D MKII is at the section in the market Nikon fit the D750 (which must be due replacement soon).



why would it be.. the natural place is to sit approximately side by side ergonomically and functionality wise as the full frame version of the 80D.

canon and nikon rarely match camera to camera exactly.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 26, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > davidj said:
> ...


If the joystick wont fit(there is space on the body for a joystick canon wont give it to us for a reason) then its not hard to move that 8-way Dpad up by an inch or so. I have 70D and I hate the position of Dpad which is why I still go back to shooting with 500D more than 70D which give me sore thumb after 2-3 hrs of shooting in field. Also since most cameras have touchscreen these days why not just implement touch to drag AF selection like one found on Nikon D5500 or EOS M5.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 26, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Below are some recent products that have appeared at a certification body. Below we have the EOS 6D Mark II and the EOS Rebel SL2, both of which are expected to be announced this July.</p>



I can't see both of these coming out in July and canon having nothing for August / Sept.


----------



## slclick (May 26, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > davidj said:
> ...



Yet the Mark 2 might be different, it's happened to the 5 series (button layout etc)


----------



## rrcphoto (May 26, 2017)

slclick said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



not that dramatically and there's still not enough room unless you are dropping the fully articulating screen alltogether.






there's a 6D.
to add an articulated screen in there, the right side buttons will be squeezed more to the right, the LCD screen shifted a bit more to the right for the hinge.
where do you add a joystick in there without having it disturbed by your thumb accidentally all the time?





the 5D has a much taller frame to incorporate everything on the right side of the LCD, and even still, it has to have room on the left hand side for buttons.


----------



## jolyonralph (May 26, 2017)

Seems some people still don't understand what *entry-level full-frame* means


----------



## rrcphoto (May 26, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Below are some recent products that have appeared at a certification body. Below we have the EOS 6D Mark II and the EOS Rebel SL2, both of which are expected to be announced this July.</p>



two more are there as well:

PC2276
Mirror-less camera
made in Japan
SKU: 2209C002AA, 2209C012AA, 2209C022AA, 2209C032AA, 2210C002AA, 2210C012AA, 2210C022AA, 2210C032AA, 2211C002AA, 2211C012AA, 2211C022AA, 2211C032AA
Body color 3 colors. Only body and three lens kits?
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed

PC 2335
Digital camera
made in Japan
SKU: 2208C001AA
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed


Looks like the M10 is getting updated as well with a compact camera (G5X Mark II? G3X Mark II?)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 26, 2017)

If they were to include the touch and grab AF point selection on the LCD that the M5 has I honestly wouldn't miss the thumbstick very much. That works great - although functionality would be somewhat altered from a mirrorless in the transition from EVF to OVF.


----------



## hbr (May 26, 2017)

davidj said:


> Is there any chance that the slightly larger 6D II will have a joystick like the 5D and 7D?



The 80D doesn't have a joystick so I doubt if the 6D II will either.


----------



## midluk (May 26, 2017)

There have to be features justifying the 1.5k-2k price difference between 6D2 and 5D4. Being able to change AF points while holding your camera normally is likely one of them.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 26, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> If they were to include the touch and grab AF point selection on the LCD that the M5 has I honestly wouldn't miss the thumbstick very much. That works great - although functionality would be somewhat altered from a mirrorless in the transition from EVF to OVF.



highly unlikely, that resides in powershot firmware, not DSLR firmware.


----------



## macVega (May 26, 2017)

Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera


----------



## CanonCams (May 26, 2017)

What's the difference between this registration and the one posted back in March?


----------



## Cory (May 26, 2017)

macVega said:


> Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera


Thought I was the only one. Solved that problem by just getting a 6D and it's rather GOOD -


----------



## rfdesigner (May 26, 2017)

macVega said:


> Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera



+2

I wouldn't mind if the size and weight stayed the same.. but if they go up then.....


----------



## neonlight (May 26, 2017)

I'd be pleased if the 6D2 has a tilty flippy. It's an entry level FF, and need not be just like a 5D or 1D or you can get one of those. I'm generally pleased with my 7DII but it does seem slightly soft at times compared with my older 600D, perhaps due to the AA filter, and sometimes I still reach for the 600D for low level shots where the tilty flippy saves my knees and/or back!


----------



## BillB (May 26, 2017)

midluk said:


> There have to be features justifying the 1.5k-2k price difference between 6D2 and 5D4. Being able to change AF points while holding your camera normally is likely one of them.



Well 5DIV pluses will be better weather resistance and generally more rugged construction, along with top level autofocus and likely better video for starters. My guess is that the price differential will be under $1500. The 5DIV price seems to be dropping a little. A lot depends on how much Canon wants to make the 6D a very attractive proposition to people who have 5DII's 6D's, APS-C's and even 5DIII's. Tilty/flippy seems to be a given. Throw in a nice touch screen focusing feature...


----------



## vscd (May 26, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> macVega said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera
> ...



+3 

Keep that damn skippy tilt screen away from real cams. Use a smartphone and Wifi if you want to shoot mushrooms from below


----------



## x-vision (May 26, 2017)

davidj said:


> Is there any chance that the slightly larger 6D II will have a joystick like the 5D and 7D?



The 6D dimensions are 144.5 x 110.5 x 71.2.
And the rumored 6DII dimensions are 144.0 x 111.8 x 75.5

That is, the 6DII is actually narrower than the 6D.
And given that it will have an articulated LCD, there will be even less room on the 6DII for a joystick. 

Having said that, they will not include one anyway - because of product differentiation.


----------



## x-vision (May 26, 2017)

midluk said:


> There have to be features justifying the 1.5k-2k price difference between 6D2 and 5D4. Being able to change AF points while holding your camera normally is likely one of them.



I think that the 6DII will be priced at $2,300. That is, there will be $1K difference from the 5DIV. 
Easily justified by an inferior AF system, speed (fps), weather sealing, and body ruggedness.


----------



## ScottyP (May 26, 2017)

vscd said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > macVega said:
> ...



Funny, I was just using my 6D over the weekend, photographing mushrooms from below in live view, and thinking how this would be great with a tilty flippy screen.


----------



## BillB (May 26, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > rfdesigner said:
> ...



I was thinking that the tilty flippy's big advantage was for tripod shooting. I hadn't any idea of how helpful it could be for getting the underside of mushrooms!


----------



## canonic (May 26, 2017)

macVega said:


> Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera



Just dont flip that f...... tilty screen! If you did not know, you can take photos with AND withouth that flippy screen.
And btw, i think you dont need any screnn anyway. Be a real phtographer and look through the camera and not camera's back! 8)

Edit: In fact, do this first, when you buy the 6DII with that flippy screen:


----------



## midluk (May 27, 2017)

macVega said:


> Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera


-1

The thing I miss most on my 5D4 compared to my 70D is the tilty flippy screen. It is incredibly useful for astro photography or just everything on a tripod pointing (at least slightly) upwards. Or when the camera is in a position where it is difficult to get your head behind (e.g. for over the crowd shots).
The screen will likely make it a compelling complement to the 5D4.


----------



## ecka (May 27, 2017)

macVega said:


> Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera



Nuts or bananas?


----------



## tmroper (May 27, 2017)

davidj said:


> Is there any chance that the slightly larger 6D II will have a joystick like the 5D and 7D?



If the LCD has touch functionality, including touch to focus, I'd be happy without a joystick--touch is much faster. But I have to admit, with the MFT Panasonic I have, my big nose often messes up LCD touch focusing. Nothing's perfect I guess.


----------



## dppaskewitz (May 27, 2017)

tmroper said:


> But I have to admit, with the MFT Panasonic I have, my big nose often messes up LCD touch focusing. Nothing's perfect I guess.



Same with my nose and M5. Had to figure out how to turn off.


----------



## ecka (May 27, 2017)

dppaskewitz said:


> tmroper said:
> 
> 
> > But I have to admit, with the MFT Panasonic I have, my big nose often messes up LCD touch focusing. Nothing's perfect I guess.
> ...



It's not a problem with 180° flip screens.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 27, 2017)

Just wanted to chime in and share my opinion on AF Point selection Joystick option for 6D Mark II:

1. For people that Focus and recompose all the time ( I shoot with 2x 6D originals), joystick or not - it makes no difference for the obvious reason. It won't get much use. 

2. For people that utilise full spectrum of AF points available and shoot over optical viewfinder professionals or events, run and gun, PJ stuff, wide open with fast glass, etc... - AF point selection joystick is imperative to have. I argue that it isn't practical to use a camera without AF point selection joystick as a backup, unless you shoot with second camera with slow glass, stopped down or in live view on tripod with plenty time to compose your shot - landscapes, architecture, macro, food, etc.

Now, taking in the account that 6D mark II will likely be released with 40+ usable AF points, I do not see myself upgrading unless there is a tool to manage all those points provided when I shoot over optical viewfinder. I need to be able to switch between points in under 3 seconds whilst still controlling the subject over the viewfinder. 
Failing that, I am good with the 6D original until I switched to 5D bodies when the price settles later next year.


----------



## Lenscracker (May 27, 2017)

I waited so long for the tilty-flippy screen that I gave up on it and bought a Pentax K-1. I still have my 5Dsr, 5D3, and 7D2 with lots of lenses. By the way, check out the K-1 and you will see that needing a hinge on the left side for the t-f screen is just nonsense. There are lots of ways to hook up an articulating screen. 
My point is that Canon doesn't really research what customers want except for, maybe, a couple of sports photographers. My best proof is that almost every Canon lens I own has (had) a third party lens cap, because Canon did not offer a center pinch cap for over 30 years. Who did not want a center pinch lens cap? Only those who never use a lens cap or those who never use a lens hood. 
No full frame camera with a tilt screen---no more Canons for me.


----------



## goldenhusky (May 27, 2017)

Yay! finally the good stuff coming... I like the the Vari-Angle LCD screen. I hope this will have a better sensor than 5D4 like the 6D over 5D3. No mention of GPS. Hope Canon keeps GPS as well. I will be pleasantly surprised to see dual SD card slots. Hope at least now we will get support for UHS-ll card. One more wishlist of mine is AA filter cancellation like 5dS r. I know I am dreaming really big :

SL2 is also really interesting. Most likely it will have the 80D sensor with a 70D focusing system I guess


----------



## RandomRazr (May 27, 2017)

Is it worth waiting for the 6D II or should i buy the 5D IV now?

Would i expect "lesser" features on the 6D II then the 5D IV?


----------



## SUNDOG04 (May 27, 2017)

By far the most important thing for me would be a better autofocusing. Currently, I find the center point excellent, others lousy. I could care less about GPS and WIFI. No interest in an articulating screen, but, maybe having one, I would find I like it.


----------



## dak723 (May 27, 2017)

dppaskewitz said:


> tmroper said:
> 
> 
> > But I have to admit, with the MFT Panasonic I have, my big nose often messes up LCD touch focusing. Nothing's perfect I guess.
> ...



You can set how much of the screen to use for touch focus, so you don't have to turn it off.


----------



## macVega (May 27, 2017)

canonic said:


> macVega said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera
> ...



Yes, if Canon include a bottle of glue in the box, it will be acceptable... ;D


----------



## Matthew Saville (May 27, 2017)

davidj said:


> Is there any chance that the slightly larger 6D II will have a joystick like the 5D and 7D?
> 
> I'd like to see the 6D II go slightly upmarket, and keep the original 6D as the cheapest FF camera, and eventually replace it with an 8D.



I think that considering how Nikon directed it's lineups from the D600, D610, and D750, Canon definitely needs to bump up the 6D mk2. It needs dual SD card slots, or the 5D4 autofocus module, or BOTH if that's not asking too much.

If Canon only includes one of those main two differentiating "trickle-down" features, the camera will still do okay, but if it includes NEITHER, and sticks with a single SD card slot, rebel-style AF point arrangement ...and merely adds 4K video plus some other bells and whistles to the 6D, then IMO the camera will be a laughable failure. Especially since a Nikon D750 replacement is right around the corner, and it *WILL* include all of those things.


----------



## x-vision (May 27, 2017)

RandomRazr said:


> Is it worth waiting for the 6D II or should i buy the 5D IV now?



The 6DII will be announced in the next three months.
Unless you have a pressing need for a new camera, I'd say wait for the announcement before making a decision.



> Would i expect "lesser" features on the 6D II then the 5D IV?



Of course. 
It is expected that the 6DII will differ from the 5DIV the same way the 70D/80D differ from the 7DII. 
So, it will be a 'lesser' camera in many respects.
My prediction, though, is that the 6DII will have more megapixels than the 5DIV (I'm betting on 36mp).


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2017)

midluk said:


> macVega said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera
> ...



and confined spaces.... tilt/flip screens are great when the back of the camera is pressed up against something...


----------



## sanj (May 27, 2017)

canonic said:


> macVega said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera
> ...



Very well said. The tilting screens are HUGE help. In video OR stills. I wish all cameras have it soon including the 1d series.


----------



## 9VIII (May 27, 2017)

Ironically the 5D3 had to be recalled just so they could add tape to the screen to prevent light leak.

Integrated screens are harder to make than flippy screens.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 27, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Ironically the 5D3 had to be recalled just so they could add tape to the screen to prevent light leak.
> 
> Integrated screens are harder to make than flippy screens.



I disagree. A weather sealed screen WILL be harder to make,

but a tilt vs fixed where both are unsealed, the tilt is going to have more parts and more precision parts, so will be "harder to make".


----------



## brad-man (May 27, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Ironically the 5D3 had to be recalled just so they could add tape to the screen to prevent light leak.
> 
> Integrated screens are harder to make than flippy screens.



The "light leak" in the 5Dlll was caused by the illuminating LED of the top display panel potentially effecting low light exposures. It had nothing to do with the rear display.


----------



## RandomRazr (May 27, 2017)

x-vision said:


> RandomRazr said:
> 
> 
> > Is it worth waiting for the 6D II or should i buy the 5D IV now?
> ...



on the video side, would that be lesser too? like lack of 4k? lol


----------



## midluk (May 27, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > macVega said:
> ...


Perhaps I should have explicitly given that example, but it was meant to implicitly be included in "when the camera is in a position where it is difficult to get your head behind".


----------



## MayaTlab (May 27, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Now, taking in the account that 6D mark II will likely be released with 40+ usable AF points, I do not see myself upgrading unless there is a tool to manage all those points provided when I shoot over optical viewfinder.



Unfortunately, as much as I agree with you, this logical line of thinking, that strives to make designs internally coherent, is something that camera manufacturers have consistently failed at doing properly. The 80D's AF controls, for example, are rubbish relative to its number of AF points and what Canon can do.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (May 27, 2017)

Says the person who never used it for macro, over head, low angle, studio shots (think of a tethered laptop as the big tilty flippy) stills shots..... I have had the tilty flippy (t3i) and often shoot with friends that have 80d, etc and the 1st thing I miss when I go back to my 5dIII and 1Dx is the tilty flippy. I would LOVE a tilty flippy on a "pro" stills body. Its like orange juice - its not just for video.



macVega said:


> Ohh noooo.. please don't pollute the fine 6D with a clumsy tilty flippy screen, i hate those damn video gadgets on my camera


----------



## dak723 (May 27, 2017)

Not to mention anyone with physical disabilities, or is older and might have trouble kneeling down to get shots of flowers or something similar. 



Busted Knuckles said:


> Says the person who never used it for macro, over head, low angle, studio shots (think of a tethered laptop as the big tilty flippy) stills shots..... I have had the tilty flippy (t3i) and often shoot with friends that have 80d, etc and the 1st thing I miss when I go back to my 5dIII and 1Dx is the tilty flippy. I would LOVE a tilty flippy on a "pro" stills body. Its like orange juice - its not just for video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Etienne (May 27, 2017)

I fully expect that the 6DII will be crippled in some significant way. Canon has a knack for making sure that you can't get everything you want in one camera.
I wish they'd make a do everything well, video and photo, camera and charge accordingly. No, the 5D4 is not that camera. It could have been if they had included just a few extras, like a flip screen, a decent 4K implementation, and some very basic video tools like focus peaking. So close and yet so far from being a truly useful all-in-one tool. Make a 5Dc and add $1000, I bet it would sell well.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 27, 2017)

Etienne said:


> I fully expect that the 6DII will be crippled in some significant way. Canon has a knack for making sure that you can't get everything you want in one camera.
> I wish they'd make a do everything well, video and photo, camera and charge accordingly. No, the 5D4 is not that camera. It could have been if they had included just a few extras, like a flip screen, a decent 4K implementation, and some very basic video tools like focus peaking. So close and yet so far from being a truly useful all-in-one tool. Make a 5Dc and add $1000, I bet it would sell well.



I'm sure canon would love to know how to put a DIGIC DV into a DSLR.


----------



## ashmadux (May 27, 2017)

If that is not a FULL swivel screen...*I'm gonna be pissed.*

180 flip screens, screw em.


Grrrr


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 27, 2017)

Etienne said:


> I fully expect that the 6DII will be crippled in some significant way. Canon has a knack for making sure that you can't get everything you want in one camera.
> I wish they'd make a do everything well, video and photo, camera and charge accordingly. No, the 5D4 is not that camera. It could have been if they had included just a few extras, like a flip screen, a decent 4K implementation, and some very basic video tools like focus peaking. So close and yet so far from being a truly useful all-in-one tool. Make a 5Dc and add $1000, I bet it would sell well.



Crippled = not the perfect-for-everything-in-all-ways camera for entry level FF? Makes sense. :


----------



## Etienne (May 27, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I fully expect that the 6DII will be crippled in some significant way. Canon has a knack for making sure that you can't get everything you want in one camera.
> ...



Nothing I mentioned requires a DIGIC DV. All of these features are available on other Canon cameras separately, Canon just won't put the complete feature set on the same camera. Even my EOS-M3 has focus peaking.


----------



## Etienne (May 27, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I fully expect that the 6DII will be crippled in some significant way. Canon has a knack for making sure that you can't get everything you want in one camera.
> ...



Who's asking for perfect? Canon's feature sets are bested by Cameras half the price :


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 27, 2017)

Etienne said:


> Who's asking for perfect? Canon's feature sets are bested by Cameras half the price :



So... go buy one of those instead of complaining about Canon? Sounds like that would make you much happier.


----------



## Etienne (May 27, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Who's asking for perfect? Canon's feature sets are bested by Cameras half the price :
> ...



A defensive Fanboi on CR forums. Quel Surprise :

Canon isn't perfect, obviously I like many things about their products. But they can definitely be improved, and I expect a lot from Canon because, yes, the competition is fighting for their business ... and they may win. But don't let that stop you, you can always adjust your expectations further downward.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 27, 2017)

Etienne said:


> Who's asking for perfect? Canon's feature sets are bested by Cameras half the price :



Hmm, which models specifically? I ask because I am lucky and only buy the upper end models and in that catagory Canon are definitely the cheapest with a feature set close to unmatched across the board and clear leaders in several key core areas like fps and IQ. I don't have an intervolmeter or illuminated buttons, both of which I'd like, but I'll take the IQ and fps as comforting compensation for their absence.

I think it is important to be cognizant of what a company like Canon might be trying to do, to me it is clear that while they are happy for a limited crossover they are not interested in making video centric DSLR's, and I am fine with that, they want you to buy a video camera if the video features in their DSLR's are not good enough for you. So it is your choice, they seem pretty good at doing what they are doing when compared to their competitors, so maybe they are.


----------



## Etienne (May 27, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Who's asking for perfect? Canon's feature sets are bested by Cameras half the price :
> ...


Many of us often work alone and need to collect both video and stills. It is difficult and frustrating to travel with multiple bodies for specific purposes, when it is clearly technically possible to produce a "good enough" all-in-one camera... which will be delivered someday soon I suspect. As I mentioned above, the 5D4 is so close that it IS frustrating that Canon didn't go all the way.
I travel with my 5D3 kit, a Sony PXW-X70, and an EOS M3 (for pocket access), along with a collection of support and audio gear. It's a lot of stuff, and it could be easily be simplified to one primary large sensor fully featured DSLR or Mirrorless, and a backup that mostly stays in the bag. 
As an example of ridiculous withholding of a feature, the 5D4 doesn't offer focus peaking. Canon is widely, and justifiably, criticized for this just about everywhere outside of Canon Rumors. Which means it is very difficult to focus video with a manual lens (DPAF is great for AF lenses). Focus peaking is offered on my EOS-M3, and a host of cheap cameras. I have to use Magic Lantern on the 5D3 to get focus peaking. This is just plain stupid.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 27, 2017)

The 6D, whatever features it has is undoubtedly in full production, and has been for some time. Canon, in the past gave production rates for 5D series at ~30,000 a month. They will liokely want a initial quantity of 150-200,000 just to stock stores around the world, or ~5-7 months of production at that rate.

So, the camera specs are set in concrete and have been for over a year. Canon is very secretive, even vice presidents are not told of features unless they need to know. That's why I'm very skeptical when someone posts that their friend who works at Canon told them thus and such. Canon workers must rely on rumors as well, a few of them are even forum members I'd bet. Obviously, they do not brag about where they work, their boss might be reading


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 27, 2017)

Etienne said:


> A defensive Fanboi on CR forums. Quel Surprise :
> 
> Canon isn't perfect, obviously I like many things about their products. But they can definitely be improved, and I expect a lot from Canon because, yes, the competition is fighting for their business ... and they may win. But don't let that stop you, you can always adjust your expectations further downward.



A defensive troll on CR forums. Quelle surprise.

My expectations are met quite well. Pointedly, I'm not the one complaining that Canon cripples all their cameras, nor saying that others make better cameras for half the price. If that's the case, why do you still buy Canon? Figuring out the answer to that may make you a lot happier.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2017)

Etienne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



You miss my point. I'm not saying you, and potentially many others, don't have good use for a killer crossover stills/video DSLR's, what I am saying is Canon clearly don't want to make one. I don't know why, but they very clearly don't, so bearing that in mind if I was in the market for a crossover I'd look somewhere else. 

But tell me, and I already asked you to name what DSLR's you can buy with more features and half the price of a comparable Canon, what options do you actually have for your killer crossover? Nikon are not really any stronger for video, Sony? Who else makessomething you would be interested in? It seems to me nobody actually does.


----------



## Ozarker (May 28, 2017)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> in my Kai voice
> tilty flip screen and it going be bigger via the wifi and maybe more weather sealing
> might be a very ideal backup camera too the 5D4 will see in couple months



Kai's English is better than yours... but there you go again. Just can't help yourself. I'm latino. Got any impressions of latinos you care to type out?


----------



## Ozarker (May 28, 2017)

sanj said:


> canonic said:
> 
> 
> > macVega said:
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Cory (May 28, 2017)

Took this today with my 6D. The shadows were nearly black and was able to pull all sorts of stuff out of them. Wouldn't have come close with my 70D.
I think I'm starting to understand full frame (or maybe just getting better at Lightroom - not 100% sure, but it's good).


----------



## Etienne (May 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I agree, nobody makes that camera yet. What's so frustrating is that the 5D4 was so very very close that it seems they should have stretched that little bit further. But the lack of a practical 4K option and withholding simple things like focus peaking (why?), and yes even the absence of a full swivel screen (though I would have bought it without this), made the camera a non starter for me. The 5D3 (with magic lantern) is actually a better camera than the 5D4, but it means no AF in video. The 5D4 could have been that awesome all-in-one. But now I believe Sony is going to beat Canon to delivering that camera.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2017)

Sometimes I think we can't see the wood for the trees. A 5D MkIV or 1DX MkII or GH5 or several Sony cameras with an Atomos gives you more than you ask for. Tilt screen, peaking, zebras, waveforms, cheap external recording, etc etc.

It won't take long for ML to crack the 5D MkIV either, with 4K, c-log and dual pixel af the cracked 5D MkIV will be the new 5D (original), it will compete with the $12,000 C300 II for one man run and gun video for goodness sake. For HD capture you get that beautiful ff sensor look and even the 4K crop is still close to the C300 II S35 native sensor size.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> You miss my point. I'm not saying you, and potentially many others, don't have good use for a killer crossover stills/video DSLR's, what I am saying is Canon clearly don't want to make one. I don't know why, but they very clearly don't, so bearing that in mind if I was in the market for a crossover I'd look somewhere else.



in alot of cases, canon can't. for instance, video features such as peaking are in the powershot firmware, which doesn't translate to the EOS DSLR cameras - if it does, it's *VERY* slow. it's nothing to see features in the powershots that simply do not exist in the EOS DSLR's. they have a quicker turn around to market, and I don't know why, but it seems nearly impossible to see canon move something from powershot to DSLR.

Also people crying for better 4k implementations that simply isn't happening until canon solves what is different between the DIGIC DV's and the DIGIC's for cameras - and the heat envelope. the DIGIC DV's need venting and fans. maybe they'll get there with the next generation of DIGIC .. ie: 8. it's not there in 7. if it's not there in 7, then it's not going to be there for at least the next full go-around.

In alot of cases, it's not a case of canon - won't, it's more canon can't.

however I still don't get the fitting the square peg into the round hole approach of wanting a DSLR as a hybrid. Get a mirrorless and just .. go. really. why bother waste energy in complaining about something that simply will never work as well as some other brand?

Seems stupid to me. there's so many other things in the world we can't control or fix, and it's blindingly obvious that other brands simply do the hybrid better, and will, period. So why bitch and moan?

it's impossible for me to care less about video in a DSLR or even a stills camera. I tried it once with the 7D, I went. hey that's cool. Haven't used it since.

I'm not sure, but given the fact that the market hasn't rolled up and dumped canon (and nikon really for that matter) for not having credible video solutions probably means it means sweet f all to the majority of camera purchasers.

Otherwise we'd see more of a shift.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 28, 2017)

Etienne said:


> I believe Sony is going to beat Canon to delivering that camera.



good, will we hear the end of this nonsense?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > You miss my point. I'm not saying you, and potentially many others, don't have good use for a killer crossover stills/video DSLR's, what I am saying is Canon clearly don't want to make one. I don't know why, but they very clearly don't, so bearing that in mind if I was in the market for a crossover I'd look somewhere else.
> ...



I don't believe for a second Canon couldn't. If they can put focus peaking in a Poweshot and a wide range of C line cameras they could put it in the EOS firmware, for goodness sake ML do it, you are talking nonesense.

Now as I asked Etienne, and he agreed nobody does, who is making this mythical camera that leaves Canon in the dust? It seems to me there are smaller cameras, like the GH5 which don't compare to FF DSLR's (just listen to the bitching over the 5D MkIV 4K crop factor which is still much bigger than the GH5) or Sony that have all kinds of caveats and limitations on each and every headline feature they list. 

Nobody makes this camera that the cross over dreamers want and that Canon is so far behind! They should stop bitching that Canon is so far behind and just say nobody makes a camera with the feature set they personally want at this time.


----------



## CanonCams (May 28, 2017)

I am going to sound like a broken record but what is the difference between this certification and the others that have been released? 

Not understanding the whole certification process apparently.


----------



## coolajami (May 28, 2017)

No more GPS? Τhat is my favourite extra


----------



## rrcphoto (May 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I don't believe for a second Canon couldn't. If they can put focus peaking in a Poweshot and a wide range of C line cameras they could put it in the EOS firmware, for goodness sake ML do it, you are talking nonesense.



if you look in the past and through history, features that have come out in powershot have never or hardly made it into EOS DSLR's.

there's a reason why canon shifted from EOS to power shot in the M3 or do you think they did it just because it seemed like a good thing to do on friday?

the DIGIC DV's do alot of cool things, far more than simply focus peaking - again, they are entirely different chips alltogether.

Canon does 12+ cameras in it's line, not including patches - the assumption made by most is that they have alot of time to work with one camera. they probably don't.


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I don't believe for a second Canon couldn't. If they can put focus peaking in a Poweshot and a wide range of C line cameras they could put it in the EOS firmware, for goodness sake ML do it, you are talking nonesense.
> 
> *Now as I asked Etienne, and he agreed nobody does, who is making this mythical camera that leaves Canon in the dust? It seems to me there are smaller cameras, like the GH5 which don't compare to FF DSLR's (just listen to the bitching over the 5D MkIV 4K crop factor which is still much bigger than the GH5) or Sony that have all kinds of caveats and limitations on each and every headline feature they list. *
> 
> Nobody makes this camera that the cross over dreamers want and that Canon is so far behind! They should stop bitching that Canon is so far behind and just say nobody makes a camera with the feature set they personally want at this time.



The bolded part is where I was going with "ask yourself why you don't buy one of the supposedly better cameras for half the price and you'll understand why Canon is where they are". Canon prioritizes stability, quality, and sensor size. Sony and Panasonic and others offer a ton more features, but with compromises on quality or sensor size or other things. Which is why it's not really "better cameras for half the price", and of course is also why all the bellyachers would rather complain about Canon than shoot one of the supposed wundercameras. It's just convenient rhetoric.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe for a second Canon couldn't. If they can put focus peaking in a Poweshot and a wide range of C line cameras they could put it in the EOS firmware, for goodness sake ML do it, you are talking nonesense.
> ...



My problem is that people state outright Canon can't implement a feature for some technical reason when Magic Lantern do implement that feature, I find the suggestion that a couple of spare time coders can do things Canon coders can't laughable, and the proof that there is no technical barrier to the feature is there for all to see.

You can get focus peaking, wave forms, zebras, etc etc on EOS cameras, if ML can do it then Canon can do it, that they don't means it is a decision not to rather than a technical limitation.

I don't have a clue why Canon switched the M firmware to Powershot from EOS, and neither do you.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I don't believe in coincidences. Maybe you do.

the G7X got focus peaking first, and then lo and behold 6 months later, the M3 switched to powershot firmware and got focus peaking / external EVF .. all of which came out of powershot development. (G1x Mark II, G3x, G7x) and none of those features have made it into an EOS DSLR camera since then.

ML btw, doesn't have to worry about performance envelopes, heat and reliability - most of their implementations are rudimentary at best, and they actually most likely have more free time to implement features than canon does - considering that canon's firmware engineers are primarily working with the hardware implementation.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Sure, Canon software engineers are so hard at work crippling lower order models they don't have the time or ability to perfect a feature a couple of hobbyists get to work perfectly well while having to reverse engineer the firmware! Hmm, yes, that sounds logical to me : 

I have run ML and have had zero stability, overheating or any other issues, I simply don't believe the people that wrote the EOS firmware can't implement said features if others can.

If nobody had ever done it then there might be some truth to your conspiracy theory, but it has been done so you are the one trying to make incidental 'facts' conform your bias.

Canon obviously take their firmware very seriously and make very conscious decisions on what features to put on what cameras, for instance the 1DX MkII doesn't get an intervalometer, 'lower' models do, I don't know their reasoning for that but they obviously made a conscious decision to not enable it, some with focus peaking, et al.


----------



## Etienne (May 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Magic Lantern adds focus peaking AND a whole lot more to Canon cameras, for free and without the benefit of Canon's in-house expertise. The decision to leave some of these things out is inexplicably stingy.

As I have mentioned several times already, although no-one currently makes that great do-everything camera (I'm not fond of the micro 4/3 results, and they still fall short on video AF), Canon's 5D4 is so very close that it is frustrating that they chose not to run that last 100m of the marathon. In my opinion, the 5D4 could have, and should have been, a one-of-a-kind unbeatable all-around media gathering device. The 5D5 is years away, and I suspect Sony will fill that gap before then, possibly within the next year.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2017)

That is quite the change from....





Etienne said:


> Who's asking for perfect? Canon's feature sets are bested by Cameras half the price :


----------



## AdjustedInCamera (May 28, 2017)

coolajami said:


> No more GPS? Τhat is my favourite extra



+1 No idea how people manage without GPS tagging - but then I can't see how people manage without a tilty-flippy screen on a tripod, and most people seem to okay.

I think this thread relates to the radio (other?) testing of the device. My _guess_ would be that it would therefore only detail electrical emission from the camera (i.e. Wi-Fi, Bluetooth). Since GPS is passive (the device listens to the GPS signals it doesn't send them) it wouldn't get mentioned here.

Personally, I'm waiting for the first 'sighting' thread of the 6D mark 2. You know, the thread where we work out its detailed internal specs from an out-of-focus image, of a corner of the case, from a range of 100m


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 29, 2017)

Etienne said:


> I suspect Sony will fill that gap before then, possibly within the next year.



Don't hold your breath. This reminds me a great deal of AvTvM's insistence that short-flange mirrorless with great image quality and no compromises is totally possible... just no one has bothered to do it yet.

It's really, really hard to make the perfect product. They almost don't exist, in any industry. You take what you can get.


----------



## Etienne (May 29, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> That is quite the change from....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's not different. Many less expensive cameras offer 4K, focus peaking etc etc. That doesn't mean they are necessarily better cameras, just that the features set is better. Ergonomics and other quality issues (like stills quality or rolling shutter) may not be as good.

I have a lot of Canon gear for a reason, but that doesn't mean I'm going to worship Canon and defend them as if I own the company. I believe they can, and should, do better.


----------



## Orangutan (May 29, 2017)

Etienne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > That is quite the change from....
> ...



I don't think anyone here worships Canon, we simply acknowledge reality: Canon will cram in extra features when they think it's profitable to do so (or unprofitable not to do so). So long as Canon gives customers what they're willing pay for -- *what you have said that you're willing to pay for *-- why should they add features? Adding features increases costs and reduces profits. I don't like that it is so, but it is so. I'd love to have all those nice video features, even for stills; I'd like to have great new sensor tech with 16 stops of DR and an electronic shutter. Complaining on a discussion forum won't make it happen any faster.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 29, 2017)

*Re: More About the EOS 6D Mark II Shows Up for Certificatio*



Etienne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > That is quite the change from....
> ...



I'm not defending Canon I am trying to point out how half baked your criticism is. What you are saying is nobody makes the camera you want with the features you want and because of that Canon is at fault. You say other cameras offer more features for half the price, but you don't say what they are. Presumably you mean the small sensor cameras like the GH5? If so that argument is as fallacious as moaning about the Hasselblad H1D because it doesn't have half the functionality of a 5D MkIV yet is twice the price!

Nikon Sony and Canon are getting to that place you say you want but none of them are there yet, so how is Canon behind?


----------



## Orangutan (May 29, 2017)

*Re: More About the EOS 6D Mark II Shows Up for Certificatio*



privatebydesign said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Not meaning to put words in Etienne's mouth, but the standard reason this criticism is directed at Canon is that Magic Lantern accomplishes these features with a firmware hack, so it should be easy & cheap for Canon to throw them in there out-of-the-box. The presumption is that this proves that Canon is nefarious, not merely that they haven't gotten 'round to it yet. I see it the other way: from Canon's perspective, the ML hack means they don't have to spend the money to implement and support the features because anyone who really wants them can easily get them.


----------



## JoseB (May 29, 2017)

I have ML in my 6D. I enjoy a lot of features I allways use while photographing, some of them extensively refered by the people participating in this thread (for example focus peaking).
But... if I do not pay enough attention, the sensor temperature climbs up easily to de forties or even fifties Celcius...


----------



## jonese (May 29, 2017)

Haven't seen mention recently the rumor of the 6Dii being Android based instead of DryOS. That was a really old rumor, so maybe it's not valid now.

That would slow/stop any initial Magic Lantern add-on firmware. Could also open up a whole new possibility of extra features.


----------



## vangelismm (May 29, 2017)

Any confirmation on the number of cross type af points?


----------



## rrcphoto (May 29, 2017)

Etienne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > That is quite the change from....
> ...



corrected your statement.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 30, 2017)

AdjustedInCamera said:


> coolajami said:
> 
> 
> > No more GPS? Τhat is my favourite extra
> ...



Correct

A FCC part 15 summary could be: it may only emit what the standard(s) allows.

Receivers still emit energy (i.e. local oscillator leakage), but these days you'd have to do a very poor job to get a receiver to fail an emissions test. A test house will only need to know about intentional emissions, and if they meet the relevant standard. GPS shouldn't emit, so doesn't need explicitly testing, other than to ensure it doesn't radiate, but you don't need to call up a GPS emissions test for that, it's just the same emissions test as any other non-radiating device.


----------

